# OAU - Ora Gold



## imajica (6 August 2006)

up 30% on Friday on expectation of impressive drilling assay results

still only 25cents

miniscule market cap of 23 million

definitely worth a look


----------



## dubiousinfo (28 August 2006)

*THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

THX is up nearly 100% this month on drilling results for nickel  & a new platinum discovery. Up 15% today on volume of 3.5m. No news since discovery on 17 Aug & briefing on 21 Aug, but support just seems to keep coming.
Any thoughts on where this might go to??


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (28 August 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> THX is up nearly 100% this month on drilling results for nickel  & a new platinum discovery. Up 15% today on volume of 3.5m. No news since discovery on 17 Aug & briefing on 21 Aug, but support just seems to keep coming.
> Any thoughts on where this might go to??




Some thoughts!:

Did some fundamentals on THX in June. I hold a heap of SMY and THX have farmed in SMY on the Corpenicus deposit located only 30km from Sally Malay. SMY have to spend 4M to earn a 60% stake in Corpenicus (and operate it).In my opinion THX scored the better end of the deal considering their market cap and a pure specky. Further research revealed THX are actually sitting on some nice exploration sites in a localised proven location, not in the middle of no where!

On this alone I bought THX on breakout on the 31st of July and again on pullback 2 days later. Its run since, non stop!, increased in volume and really has no POR now.

Based alone on its tenements and the Corpenicus deposit, which I reckon will be mined (SMY seem committed). THX has lots of upside for a penny dreadful. THX also seems quite skilled in farming in the bigger boys for no cash outlay but still retaining a decent percentage of the potential mine.

In short, sure their SP has rocketed and if it pulls back 20% Short term, I reckon this is a good entry point for the new punter.

It is an absolute chance that Corpenicus might be mined next year, THX will have a key stake in this and with their other prospective tenements their SP may really crank up.

This is only my opinion, I do have 50k in their shares and obviously would like to see them double again so do your own research.

Cheers.


----------



## StockyBailx (28 August 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Certianly good value, spotted THX a couple of weeks ago, picked it wih a velosity scan. Sky's the limit, weekly distribution is also very high as is MR Wilder. I couldn't help but notice that the bull power is almost synchronized with daily volume spikes.
Definetly get in now & get sum, while stocks last.


----------



## kariba (3 September 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Hi all

I hold THX & THXO ..... Having been alerted to it about 4 weeks ago I did my research & then jumped in boots & all!

Their ground looks amazing, along with SMY j/v & now with the PGM find!

Nickel, copper, PGMs .... low amount of shares on issue & some obvious C&A going on (Capping & Accumulation) make THX a standout buy

With an announcement due early next week, no doubt in my mind that this will keep going from here. 

cheers


----------



## pharaoh (3 September 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Kariba, watch it closely, I hold both too.
Heard that the announcement will be out tomorrow.

Watch this baby fly...
Luck to all holders 

PS Oppies re still cheap


----------



## maffu (4 September 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Well the announcement came out and sent the price down ~10%.
I was hoping for some good news as i was looking to invest in THX again after previously exiting at .33c and regretting that move plenty.


----------



## kariba (8 September 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



			
				maffu said:
			
		

> Well the announcement came out and sent the price down ~10%.
> I was hoping for some good news as i was looking to invest in THX again after previously exiting at .33c and regretting that move plenty.




Maffu

Did you get back in? I hope so..... you should have used the drop as a chance to re-enter.

Target is 50cents ..... the oppies are a good leveraged entry

cheers


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



			
				kariba said:
			
		

> Maffu
> 
> Did you get back in? I hope so..... you should have used the drop as a chance to re-enter.
> 
> ...





I hope you did too Maffu.
If you read the earlier posts it was probably a good opportunity!. 
THX was bound to soften up a bit, but it does really have a lot of upside to its SP. Consider the previous posts on this thread.

I'd hang with this one!


----------



## samson (4 December 2006)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

THX to spin-off Uranium assets.  

Capital reduction in THX and in specie distribution for THX holders to take place.  I was only saying to a colleague this afternoon that our Uranium assets will probably be listed separately shortly due to their extensive nature and in-house uranium knowledge.  And what do you know the ann came out a half hour later   

cheers

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20061204/pdf/3zydykpv5b95h.pdf


----------



## stiger (18 January 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Hello anyone still hold, woken from its meandering today.I hold. Cheers


----------



## LifeisShort (16 February 2007)

*THX - Thundelarra*

I can't believe this stock has no followers on here so here goes...

Undiluted Market cap = 47m
Projects = Copernicus which Thundelarra has a 40% interest with a 60% JV with Sally Malay. This will be mined early 2008 which is about $40m value for THX (only the open pit....value is greater for underground operations). 
Lamboo which has returned some very promising intercepts in platinum group metals. 
Other projects have also very interesting grounds which include zinc etc
The jewel in the crown could be the spinifex uranium grounds which returned samples of 13% uranium.....these results (they have concentrated on these first) are getting ready to be realeased to market very shortly.

They also have over 8mil in cash.

Now adding all these up I believe that THX is quite undervalued considering what they possess and their promising tenements and results thus far.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 February 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra*



			
				LifeisShort said:
			
		

> I can't believe this stock has no followers on here so here goes...
> 
> Undiluted Market cap = 47m
> Projects = Copernicus which Thundelarra has a 40% interest with a 60% JV with Sally Malay. This will be mined early 2008 which is about $40m value for THX (only the open pit....value is greater for underground operations).
> ...







Of course THX has followers, all who provided the same info you are...... 8 months back.

No reason to post of late, THX has done little but of course we are still holding>look at our entry prices and THX potential for 08  .
Now adding all these up I believe that THX is quite undervalued considering what they possess and their promising tenements and results thus far.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 March 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

THX is weakening ATM to long term support at approx 38c.......


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (26 March 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Strong momentum and volume for THX today, unusual price action and support depth IMO.

Wouldn't be surprised if it runs shortly


----------



## LifeisShort (26 March 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Strong momentum and volume for THX today, unusual price action and support depth IMO.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it runs shortly




One of the gems on the asx.......exposed to platinum, nickel and uranium.....what more does one want?


----------



## happytown (12 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

increased interest in thx today

may indicate an ann pending re either:

lamboo platinum project or sophie downs copper zinc project (previously stated that exploration to commence this month in both);

or,

exploration/field program possibly to commence re wa (spinnifex) and/or nt (ngalia/hayes creek/frances maude);

or,

airborne radiometric survey results completed for kunderong u project

time will tell

cheers 

NB there was a 'becoming a substantial holder' ann yesterday, re merril lynch int 5%, however possibility of further ann soon re above details


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Still has legs IMO. A close at the highs and vol around 5 mil will be a positive.

A follow through in momentum tomoz will be the clincher, wouldn't be surprised if an announcement pops up...............

Mid term THX is a hold, if your trading from a recent entry it's worth giving it some room!


----------



## happytown (12 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Has just brutally pushed through .55c roadblock with largest parcels of the day.

cheers


----------



## LifeisShort (12 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



happytown said:


> Has just brutally pushed through .55c roadblock with largest parcels of the day.
> 
> cheers




Its about time.....we have lift off. Undiscovered and unloved stock has finally come alive.


----------



## profithunter (13 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

What a great move through 50c on strong volume, its about time this stock got noticed.  They have substanital Uranium and Nickel deposits and will be producing by the end of the year.


----------



## moses (27 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Check the depth queue, and someone is buying this stock every few minutes at the grand rate of about 200-300 shares, ie, about $100 per purchase. Why would anyone do something like that?


----------



## Peakey (30 April 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

I mentioned THX in the potential breakout thread this morning. 

THX had a strong close of .61 on good volume.

Updated Daily and Weekly charts below.

We'll see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## nizar (10 May 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Looking good for a run 2mrw.
Blue skies for the last few years  
Lots of news coming out this year.....

Disc. i hold.


----------



## $20shoes (15 May 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



nizar said:


> Looking good for a run 2mrw.
> Blue skies for the last few years
> Lots of news coming out this year.....
> 
> Disc. i hold.




Showing some strength now and closing on its highs. Good support, and clearing away any sellers in its path. All aboard!!


----------



## Peakey (15 May 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Chart Update:

A couple of good UP days in a row. 

Red lines show support at around .60/.61 then .55.

Purple line shows a nice uptrend.


----------



## nizar (15 May 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Yeh im still holding this one another one i bought on the blue sky break at .53.
I reckon maybe another up day 2mrw if not then support at 60-61c as stated above.


----------



## explod (16 May 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Now clear of five year resistance, 80cents should be the next target 

any resemblance to fact may be coincidental


----------



## happytown (16 May 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

its a little late to be posting this, however, Patersons, in their April Aust Explorers Digest, had thx recommended as one of their four Best Speculative Buys

cheers


----------



## nizar (1 June 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Nice late arvo run, was trading at 66ish with 15mins till the closing bell.

But watta close, white candle looking good on the charts.

DIdnt take much volume to do it though, the sell side is thin with this one.


----------



## Peakey (3 June 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Yep Nizar, it was a nice finish to the week for THX.

Chart looks good. 

Broken out from a triangle pattern and looking at potentially fresh highs above the intraday high of .75 on 16/5. Volume really dried up during the last few trading sessions, but picked up on Friday as prices pushed higher. Good support now @ .62.

MACD looks to be turning.


----------



## nizar (3 June 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Hey Peakey are those green arrows all your entries and all the times you bought in and topped up?

If so you must have a bag full by now  

I hear from the fundies that this one has got a big year coming up.

Nickel and Uranium thats just a killer of a combination.


----------



## Peakey (3 June 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Nah, not all the green arrows are my entries.   Only the first one in mid April.

Green arrows on there are buy signals, triggered by the system I'm using that meet the criteria below:

Cond1=Volume > 1000000;// Volume greater than....
cond2=H > EMA(C,15); // todays high is greater than the 15 day Exp MA of closes
cond3=C < 3.00; // only trading in stocks less than $3
cond4=C > O; // todays close higher than open
cond5=HHVBars(H,150) == 0; // highest high over the past 150 periods


Red arrows are the MACD crossing over negative.

I hope your fundies are accurate with their thoughts..... so far so good I guess.


----------



## nizar (3 June 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



Peakey said:


> Nah, not all the green arrows are my entries.   Only the first one in mid April.
> 
> Green arrows on there are buy signals, triggered by the system I'm using that meet the criteria below:
> 
> ...




Peakey.

If you use those green signals to pyramid into your winners maybe your system will perform better?

But that means less capital for other potential winners i guess.

(Thanks for the code by the way, iv saved in and will take a good look in time.)

I actually missed that 1st big volume up day. Though that was the obvious entry. I got it when it bounced after the pullback at .53. I remember commenting on this one to a mate on how textbook it was. Breakout into blue skies on volume, then a lower volume pullback to the breakout point then away again. Can you get more textbook? I think not.

Stan wouldve bought this one, if he's still trading these days.


----------



## nizar (3 June 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



Peakey said:


> Nah, not all the green arrows are my entries.   Only the first one in mid April.
> 
> Green arrows on there are buy signals, triggered by the system I'm using that meet the criteria below:
> 
> ...




ALso, have you got the stats on this system.

Return, max.dd, etc.

You can PM me if you want, im pretty keen.

Many thanks.


----------



## Nergy (7 July 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Can’t believe THX is traded at this ridiculous levels.

Good news from Copernicus JV recently, confirmation of expanded high grade mineralization. Possible near time CF.

Very interesting JV with Breakaway, nearby SMY processing plant.

High quality uranium tenements in NT and SA.

Lambooooooooo. + a lot of other interesting tenements.

And a lot of shares in UMC and e few other companies.

The market is so wrong, shame on you…


----------



## moneymajix (30 August 2007)

*THX -Thundelarra Exploration Limited*

http://www.thundelarra.com/


LARGE NUMBER OF PROJECTS

Nickel & Copper

Platinum & Palladium

Uranium

Copper & Zinc



Shares in other companies including UMC.


Current price 34c.


----------



## moneymajix (31 August 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

32c

From the 3rd quarter report (30 July)


HIGHLIGHTS

COPERNICUS NICKEL PROJECT

 Inaugural mining reserve declared.
- 784,000t at 1.1% Ni, 0.67% Cu & 0.05% Co.
 First nickel production scheduled for June quarter 2008.
 Deep drilling generates strong hits beneath existing resource.
- Includes 13m at 1.84% Ni, 1.03% Cu & 0.05% Co.
- Potential for reserve expansion confirmed.
 Further drilling and DHEM surveys scheduled for September quarter.


BASE METALS EXPLORATION

 RC drilling at Lamboo PGM prospect intersects broad
mineralisation.
 VTEM survey at Sophie Downs identifies several high priority
conductors.
 RC drilling underway at Mabel Hill, Highway and Robin North
nickel prospects.


URANIUM EXPLORATION

 Approval received for on ground exploration at Spinifex.
- Uranium mineralisation located at the A1 target.
 High definition radiometrics identifies 32 targets at Kunderong.
 Drilling set to commence at the Frances Maude prospect.
 Multi-purpose drill rig contracted for the remainder of field
season.


CORPORATE
 Mr Brett Lambert appointed Chief Executive Officer of the Company.


----------



## gilbertw (5 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

This stock amazes me. I nearly bought in when it was at 56 cents, but instead I bought another stock. I've been watching THX for the last 2 months and am puzzled by the weak performance.

The lower the SP the more hesitant I become, yet part of me thinks it could rebound soon, maybe I should buy in.

Can anyone comment on why THX is performing so badly? 2 months ago, I would have thought this would have been an excellent long term hold...

very confused


----------



## prawn_86 (5 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

whats going on with the trades today??

surely cant be bot buying.

Last 10 trades before 4pm were:

37 3:55:10 pm 0.315 2 $1 
36 3:52:37 pm 0.33 5 $2 
35 3:52:37 pm 0.325 15 $5 
34 3:52:01 pm 0.33 30 $10 
33 3:52:01 pm 0.325 70 $23 
32 3:51:31 pm 0.33 142 $47 
31 3:51:31 pm 0.325 8 $3 
30 3:51:05 pm 0.33 16 $5 
29 3:51:05 pm 0.315 134 $42 
28 3:40:55 pm 0.33 272 $90 


that is very very strange. anyone have any ideas??


----------



## mr_delta (5 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



prawn_86 said:


> whats going on with the trades today??
> 
> surely cant be bot buying.
> 
> ...





Looks like some kid investing his pocket money into shares !!!! LOL....very very strange....I had bought this share at around 40c & luckily sold it when it first hit around 60c or so. I wanted this to go into my bottom drawer but took profit instinctively. When I first studied it a few months back it looked very positive & as soon as I bought it, it was moving northwards. Will again re-enter around 25c or so....


----------



## moneymajix (13 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

URANIUM DRILLING UNDERWAY

Thundelarra Exploration Ltd is pleased to announce that drilling
has commenced at its Frances Maude uranium project located
170 kilometres south-east of Darwin in the Northern Territory. The
5 hole, 500 metre reverse circulation drilling program is designed
to test the prospective carbonate/graphitic schist sequence which
hosts the Cleo uranium resource approximately 2 kilometres to
the east.

The first hole has been completed with approximately 80 metres
of sulphide bearing graphitic schist intersected. Testing of drill
samples with a hand held scintillometer identified a 4 to 5 metre
wide highly radiometrically anomalous zone up to 5 times
background levels.

The results from the first hole are very encouraging, indicating a
far broader graphitic schist horizon than expected along with a
good intercept of anomalous radioactivity. Assays for the entire
program are anticipated in 6-8 weeks.

In the East Kimberley of Western Australia a field assessment
program has been completed at the Spinifex uranium prospect.
Significant uranium mineralisation was located at the A1 anomaly,
approximately 1 kilometre east of the original Spinifex discovery
where historical sampling returned U3O8 values of up to 13.5%.
Ground scintillometer readings many times background level
were recorded at A1. Assay results from surface sampling will be
available in 4 to 6 weeks.

Also in the East Kimberley, an airborne radiometric survey has
been completed over the Carola Valley project, which is
prospective for vein-hosted unconformity related uranium
mineralisation. At the Kunderong project in the Ashburton region
of Western Australia Thundelarra has committed to fly a Tempest
airborne electro-magnetic survey. The Kunderong project is
prospective for unconformity related uranium mineralisation
similar to the Alligator Rivers Region of the Northern Territory.
The Tempest survey is expected to commence this month and is
designed to define and locate the prospective unconformity
horizon beneath a sequence of overlying sandstone.
Thundelarra now has 18 quality uranium projects Australia wide
and is rapidly expanding its exploration activities as more
tenement applications are granted, particularly in the Northern
Territory.


----------



## drillinto (13 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

September 12, 2007

Thundelarra Breaks Its Duck

By Our Man In Oz
www.minesite.com/aus.html

No corks are popping yet in the offices of ASX listed Thundelarra Exploration, but there have been sightings of a delivery van from the local pub pulling up at the back door - a sign that celebrations are planned. The preparations are underway because Thundelarra is on the verge of joining the stampede of small Australian companies which have made the all-important transition from explorer to producer. A cocktail of nickel, copper and cobalt will be the first product from Thundelarra which is working with its partner, Sally Malay Mining, to develop the Copernicus project in the far north of Western Australia. First stage will involve a small opencut, possibly followed by a deeper underground development. For investors, the critical point is that Thundelarra is “breaking its duck”, with money coming in rather than going out.
Cash from Copernicus will be a useful fillip for Thundelarra’s expanding uranium exploration programme – though it must be said up front that the fact that the two companies have struck a mutually agreeable joint venture falls into the category of a modern miracle. It was only last year that Thundelarra and Sally Malay were at each other’s throats over disputed terms of technical studies into how best to mine Copernicus which is close  to Sally Malay’s namesake nickel mine and processing plant. After a brief period of “loaded lawyers at 10-paces” sanity broke out and warring “friends” settled on a 60/40 partnership, with Sally Malay holding the bigger share.

The plan is to  mine the near-surface ore of Copernicus in a lightning-fast campaign of  less than a year. The ore, grading around 1.24 % nickel, 0.81% copper and 0.05 % cobalt, will be batch processed through Sally Malay’s plant, with processing expected to last 27 months and produce 6,500 tonnes of nickel in concentrate, plus 4,750 tonnes of copper and 220 tonnes of cobalt, with product probably sold to the Chinese metal group, Jinchuan, under the existing Sally Malay contract.. During this time, and assuming the nickel price holds at a reasonable level, the partners will decide whether to access the deeper ore, effectively adding another four years to the mine.

In fact, mine life could be a lot longer because drilling is continuing at depth, and returning tantalising assays. Thundelarra’s newly-appointed chief executive, Brett Lambert, told Minesite that a series of anomalies identified by electromagnetic tests had been drilled in June, all were associated with nickel sulphide mineralisation. “Two of the targets were about 250 metres below surface, but it’s not clear whether these were an extension of the existing resource or a new lens,” Lambert said. “The third hole was even more interesting because it hit 13 metres grading 1.84 % nickel and 1.03 % copper at just over 400 metres below surface. This result is significant as it’s the second best intersection so far and 100 metres below the existing reserve.”

The challenge for future exploration is to “join the dots” and see whether Copernicus is revealing a continuation of the existing structure, or revealing an entirely new lens of mineralisation. In general, the geology at Copernicus is similar to the “komatiite” structures found at Kambalda, and in Finland from where the name comes. These are effectively ancient lava flows which can be thin and difficult to mine, or thick and rich, a bit like some people we all know.

Getting Copernicus into production will not be an expensive operation for Thundelarra. Lambert estimates that his capital cost requirement is a lowly A$5.3 million because most of the required mining and processing equipment is on hand. The real trick will be in judging when,or whether, to launch the underground phase. To do that the Thundelarra board must be convinced that the price of nickel will hold US$25,000 a tonne, or better. Given that nickel has slipped back from its stratospheric heights of almost US$55,000 a tonne in May to around US$29,400 now and that price question could be tricky one.

Whatever happens with the second phase of Copernicus there will be many Thundelarra shareholders delighted to see their company making the transition to producer, no matter how small. Lambert said the open pit should start production in the middle of next year, with ore hauled the 40 kilometres to the Sally Malay plant. When, and if,  the underground mine is developed it will be from a decline driven off the bottom of the open pit.

While nickel, copper and cobalt will provide Thundelarra with its first positive cash flow the next phase of work could be all about uranium. Lambert said the company had a “strong commitment” to uranium, with 18 projects on its books, covering 9,400 square kilometres. Current work was designed to cull the good prospects from the ordinary, and move from project generation to active exploration. High on the list of targets are the Spinifex project in Western Australia which has already yielded fabulous surface grades of up to 13.6 per cent uranium (yes, per cent – so stay clear of the field hand who kicked that rock around!), the Kunderong prospect also in Western Australia which has Canada’s Cameco and Brazil’s CVRD as neighbours, and ground in the Ngalia Basin, in the Northern Territory, with Paladin and Energy Metals alongside. First drilling, at the Frances Maude project in the Northern territory, is expected to start soon.


----------



## moneymajix (13 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Drillinto

Thanks for posting that article. Good information.

Share price looking healthier - up 8.33% to 0.325c (0.025c).


----------



## moneymajix (18 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

33c

RIGHTS TO PREMIER URANIUM PROVINCE SECURED

Thundelarra Exploration Ltd (“Thundelarra”) is pleased to announce
that through its wholly owned subsidiary it has secured the exclusive
right to explore for uranium on over 2,500 square kilometres within
the highly prospective Pine Creek Orogen in the Northern Territory of
Australia.

Thundelarra has executed an agreement with TSX listed GBS Gold
International Inc (“GBS”) to acquire the uranium rights over that
company’s Pine Creek tenements. GBS has consolidated a
dominant land holding in the Pine Creek area where it is actively
mining and exploring for gold.

The Pine Creek Orogen hosts the three most significant uranium
provinces in Australia, the Rum Jungle, Alligator Rivers and South
Alligator fields. Most of Australia’s historic uranium mining operations
are located within this region along with the country’s largest current
producer, ERA’s Ranger Mine. Historic uranium workings and a
number of known uranium occurrences are located within the GBS
secured tenure.

In consideration for the Pine Creek uranium rights, GBS will receive
4.5 million ordinary fully paid shares in the capital of Thundelarra
together with 4.5 million options exercisable at 45 cents each. In
addition GBS has been granted gold exploration rights on several
tenements Thundelarra holds in the region.

Thundelarra and GBS have formed a joint venture to explore for
uranium on GBS’s Pine Creek tenements. Thundelarra holds 70% of
the joint venture and is the manager, with GBS free carried through
to the completion of a feasibility study. Thundelarra and GBS have
also agreed to cooperate in relation to the sharing of resources and
exploration data from their independent activities.
The majority of GBS’s Pine Creek tenements are granted, providing
for immediate access to the land. Thundelarra expects to have field
crews on the ground before the end of the year.

The Pine Creek uranium rights substantially expand Thundelarra’s
already extensive holdings to create one of the most significant
uranium portfolios in Australia. Thundelarra will continue to ramp up
its uranium exploration activities with primary focus on the Northern
Territory’s Pine Creek and Ngalia Basin regions.


----------



## moneymajix (18 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Up over 9% to 36c (hit 37c).

Anyone think 40s achieveable in the near future? Given the following in the ann. -

In consideration for the Pine Creek uranium rights, GBS will receive
4.5 million ordinary fully paid shares in the capital of Thundelarra
together with 4.5 million options exercisable at 45 cents each.


----------



## moneymajix (21 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

More upward movement in the share price. Currently 40c which is up nearly 7%.

Not much for sale in either the heads or oppies.

Chart looks good.

LOL to holders.


*EDIT*
41.5c NOW - up over 10%


*EDIT 2*

What is that Kermit the Frog song?
"It's lonely being green".


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Sp - 40c

Ann.

*COPERNICUS DRILLING PROGRAM*


Thundelarra Exploration Ltd is pleased to announce that a significant
drilling program is scheduled to commence at Copernicus in mid
October. The program will test for extensions to the underground
resource following up high grade results obtained in June this year.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070925/pdf/314qh14kbrgpqg.pdf


----------



## juw177 (15 October 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Broken 50c on good volume after consolidating for the last weeks. If it holds on close, the next resistance point may be 60c.


----------



## Broadside (15 October 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

has a sizeable stake in UMC, that would be driving some of the gains the past couple of days. UMC drill results are coming out this week and are highly anticipated.


----------



## Santoro (15 October 2007)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Yes, I believe 20% stake in UMC, this will surely move if good results are announced by UMC, copernicus nickel project with Sally Malay underway shortly too, expect this to rise on the positive news.


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (2 January 2008)

*THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Anybody know whats going on with these guys and why the share price is up?

Up 13% today and substantialy over the lsat few weeks.


----------



## profithunter (2 January 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



Aussie2Aussie said:


> Anybody know whats going on with these guys and why the share price is up?
> 
> Up 13% today and substantialy over the lsat few weeks.




They announced on the 27th that their copernius project was fully funded and they are in a strong financial position to fund future projects...this may have something to do with it.


----------



## vine (31 May 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Anybody been watching THX over the last few months. A low of .28 in feb and now closed at .52. I have been accumulating on the rise. Over the next few months they will commence their Nickel mining at Copernicus. They also have a 16% hold in UMC. What do others think of their potential once they start mining.


----------



## Markcoinoz (1 June 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



vine said:


> Anybody been watching THX over the last few months. A low of .28 in feb and now closed at .52. I have been accumulating on the rise. Over the next few months they will commence their Nickel mining at Copernicus. They also have a 16% hold in UMC. What do others think of their potential once they start mining.




Hi Vine,

I had thought about investing into THX a few times.
The most compelling argument for investing in THX is their stake in UMC.

I own UMC shares.

Correct me if i am wrong.  However, i thought THX had a 20% stake in UMC.

Even still, running just a few rough calculations.

UMC M/C = $254.7 mln (Undiluted)

THX M/C = $ 59.2 mln (Undiluted)

For argument sake i will say that THX has 20% in UMC at current prices = $50.9mln.

Now this is the interesting part even though i am fully committed to UMC shares.  The current UMC M/C has not been fully recognised in the THX shareprice given its Assets and current cash position.

I fully expect that UMC will have a Jorc Resource for Railway of at least 100mln tns of Marra Mamba high grade ore.  If 100mln tns or more are realised
at UMC's current price, that only equates to $2.50 tn.  Even the most negative investor would have to accept a bare minimum of $4.50tn after Jorc in comparison to its peers where the bottom end valuation is $4.50tn - $8.00tn.

Now if we were to add another $200mln M/C to UMC's shareprice that would equate to a further $40mln to THX's M/C or approximately $100mln total.

One of the best things about UMC apart from its tenements is that there is very little scrip available for serious large investors and institutions.  As the UMC story unfolds it will become very obvious that either UMC makes large placements to accomodate institutions or a possible backdoor entry via THX.

Down the track if a T/O of UMC were to occur, the best possible opportunity would be through THX's shares.  That would also create an incredible catchup opportunity for existing shareholders.

I don't even know much about THX apart from being part of the Crabb Stable and the ownership in UMC shares.

IMO, THX is shaping up to be an extremely good opportunity, if UMC should turn out to be a winner in the longterm.  Haven't bought into THX yet.  However, i sense that time is running out.

Just my thoughts.

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## xabialonso (2 June 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

great analysis markcoinoz..my sentiment exactly..the UMC register is a lot tighter than most mining stocks out there, so it does have merit.
any thoughts on the options? (thxo)

xabi


----------



## Broadside (2 June 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



xabialonso said:


> great analysis markcoinoz..my sentiment exactly..the UMC register is a lot tighter than most mining stocks out there, so it does have merit.
> any thoughts on the options? (thxo)
> 
> xabi




Another good post markco, I am in the options for the leverage, proving a good move with THX strongly rerated.  Rerating should continue with Copernicus coming online and UMC JORC around the corner plus THX's excellent Uranium assets in NT.

PS they hold 20.8 million UMC shares --> strategic stake you'd imagine someone would pay a premium for when the time is right


----------



## Markcoinoz (2 June 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Hi xabialonso and Broadside,

I bought THXO on open this morning.

As i had mentioned in my previous post i didn't think there was much time.
Funny thing is, i usually apply my own interpretation of the subject before investing in a company.

I do have a couple of concerns.

Would i have bought them if they didn't own the UMC shares???

I have no doubt i would not have bought in.

Am only interested in the UMC factor.

Even though i have known their situation for a fair while, i felt this was the right time to enter given UMC's lead up to the maiden Jorc.

My only other concern is the possibility of THX management selling more at some stage, or diluting shareholder value down the track.  Thats something that i don't think anyone can really answer.  Also, i don't know what UMC intends to do when Fundies and large investors want a large slice of the action once we know the Jorc figures.  

UMC may eventually split the company into 2 with Fe and Bauxite as separate companies and offering UMC holders an opportunity to buy into the Bauxite play.  It does appear to be their longterm plan.

If i have some concern now, imagine what it could be like as they move towards Jorcing up Jumbo if it has an even bigger signature than Railway.

In a way it is an enviable position to be in.

One way or the other, its couldn't be a better leverage play especially holding THXO's. 

Apology if my ranting about UMC annoys anyone.

Its just that THX are so much interwoven with their percentage in UMC. 

Cheers markco2


----------



## Broadside (2 June 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

markco I think THX is very aware of the strategic value of their stake in UMC particularly since they share the same Chairman and another director in Mal Randall.  If they divest their holding I am thinking it will be at a premium and when UMC's price more reasonably reflects its potential (imagine the price pressure if a buyer tried to buy 20 million shares on market!) and the funds will be returned to shareholders.

Copernicus is shortish life but has exploration upside and maybe SMY will take out the minority stake and the Uranium assets look very interesting, and importantly they're in a friendly territory (NT)...check out the grades next to their tenements.  

I think the Crabbs stable are all looking like winners and perhaps the market is slowly catching on too.


----------



## vine (23 July 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Still finding it difficult to understand whats happening with THX a market cap $44m yet has  20.4 mill shares in UMC  worth currently $46.5 m. and a July JORC coming. Taking into consideration all its other interests and Copernicus starting this quarter. Is THX at .39 undervalued.
What are the possibilities come UMC ann.


----------



## Broadside (23 July 2008)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Given the companies share some directors vine, I don't think THX will sell its UMC stake at a discount price, they recognise the potential and unless they need the cash for another project they should wait for fuller value in UMC to be realised (which seems a high probability with a JORC in the next week and then UMC can talk shop with 3rd parties).  Having said that, THX recently said they aren't an investment company.  I think they might like to get their hands on the cash to pursue other opportunities (there are plenty in such a weak market).

If Copernicus is cashflow positive and we get some decent results at Fleur de Lys (if nearology counts for anything we're a good chance) this stock may actually rise on its own merits, not on the back of UMC!


----------



## vine (3 February 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Thundelarra in trading halt re ann for renounceable rights issue. Not sure what that was so investigated and apparently you have 3 options take it up . pass it up or trade the rights on market can anyone elaborate on what "trading the rights on market" is and how you do that , or have I got this all wrong.
Am a holder of THX
Thanks for any help
Vine


----------



## happytown (25 May 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

results from the recent and ongoing diamond drilling campaign at thunderball in nt (over 3,000 square kms) released in this morning's ann include



> ...
> 
> *10.0 metres at 556 ppm* U3O8 including *2.0 metres at 1,204 ppm* U3O8.
> *9.0 metres at 518 ppm* U3O8 including *1.2 metres at 1,848 ppm* U3O8 (4 lb/t).
> ...



more results are expected shortly

further,



> ...
> 
> The diamond drill rig has been relocated 500 metres to the north east to follow up RC drilling that returned intersections of up to *3 metres at 2,964 ppm U3O8*, [including *1 metre at 8,071 ppm*]
> 
> ...



extensive rc drilling will follow at thunderbox

in the ngalia basin (nt) following finalisation of the deed for exploration with locals and the granting of tenements the entire area will be gravity surveyed commencing early june 

the tenements (covering 3,300 square kms) are just south (coming to within 5 km) of the bigryli deposit (paladin/energy metals 23.4M pounds)

drilling in the 80s returned intercepts as high as *5,261 ppm* u308

cheers


----------



## happytown (10 June 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

ann out this morning regarding the completion of the current 6 hole drilling campaign



> ...
> 
> All six holes intersected visible uranium mineralisation
> 
> ...



this includes one hole



> ...
> 
> approximately 20 metres to the north and down-dip from a three metre intercept in 2008 RC hole 08PCRC020 which assayed 2,964 ppm U3O8 including one metre at 8,071 ppm U3O8
> 
> ...



whilst the assay results for this hole are not yet back from the lab, the 



> ...
> 
> mineralisation in TPCDD006 appears to be at least as intense as the high grade intercept in 08PCRC020
> 
> ...



the results from the remaining four holes are not expected for several weeks, with down-hole gamma logging beginning mid-june

extensive follow-up drilling is expected to begin within a month, after statutory approval is received

cheers


----------



## happytown (11 June 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

ann out this morning regarding a farm-in to atom's cleo u308 project at pine creek in nt

for 1,000,000 thx shares and $300K exp spending (over 3 years) thundelarra can earn 70% (and up to 90%) of the 480 sq kms tenement (which contains a jorc compliant inferred resource (1,409,000 t @ 304 ppm)) which connect with thx's current pine creek tenement

if it proceeds to mining $1M (or thx share equiv) is payable to atom

thx is building a portfolio of nt tenements prospective for u308

sp currently up approx 11% on large volume

cheers


----------



## happytown (2 September 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

more results from ongoing drilling program at thunderball (NT) released today, incls



> Results have been received for 12 RC holes drilled at the Thunderball Uranium Prospect in July, including a *one metre interval* in hole TPCRC008 *assaying 3.1% U3O8* (68 lbs/t).
> 
> The complete mineralised intercept in TPCRC008 was *5 metres at 7,600 ppm* U3O8 (17 lbs/t) from 120 metres down hole.
> 
> ...



results also incl 9m @ 906 ppm U308

4 holes did not intercept any significant mineralisation
4 holes are awaiting assay results

more drilling is planned 

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc
guilty your honour ... of gettin' it on


----------



## happytown (8 September 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

UMC ann this morning re placement/off-take agreement with China Railway Materials Group @ $1.35 p/share and 1:10  rights issue of new options to shareholders

THX own 20M UMC shares

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## vine (24 September 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Is there anything going on with THX apart from UMC connection. It's down but THX having good move over the last few days. The SP has doubed over the past 2 months.
Is there anything else happning that anyone is aware of.

Thx


----------



## vine (25 September 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Was thinking about buying more, missed the boat by a day. SP up nearly 50% today.

SPECTACULAR DRILL RESULTS FROM THE
THUNDERBALL URANIUM PROSPECT
● TPCRC019 – 15m at 1.5% U3O8 inc. 1m at 20.3% U3O8
● TPCDD026 – 4.5m at 11% U3O8 (Visual Estimate)
● Mineralisation remains open down plunge
The Board of Thundelarra is extremely pleased to announce that
assay results have been received for four RC holes completed at
Thunderball in August. Hole TPCRC019 returned 15 metres at
1.5% U3O8 including 1 metre at 20.3% U3O8 (448 lbs/t).
In addition, diamond drill hole TPCDD026 has intersected an
even more intense zone of mineralisation. The core from
TPCDD026 is yet to be assayed, however the primary
mineralised intercept is visually estimated to grade 11% U3O8
over 4.5 metres. It is anticipated that subintervals may return
higher grades than the peak assay in hole TPCRC019.
Mineralisation at Thunderball appears to be shear hosted and
consists of massive veins and disseminations of uraninite
(pitchblende). The mineralised zone plunges to the north at
approximately 40 ° below horizontal and remains open down
plunge.
A number of holes have intersected a second, parallel zone of
mineralisation at shallower depths. Although of lesser grade,
this upper zone displays signs of strengthening towards the
north, consistent with the primary lower zone of mineralisation.
The exceptional uranium grades achieved at Thunderball are
amongst the highest ever reported in Australia and highlight the
significance of this discovery and the pre-eminence of the Pine
Creek uranium province.
Further drilling to step out from existing high grade intersections
and test both zones of mineralisation down plunge is scheduled
to commence in approximately two weeks. It is intended to only
undertake diamond drilling where there is assessed potential for
intersecting very high grade mineralisation.
Thunderball was discovered by Thundelarra in November 2008
and is one of several new uranium occurrences identified by the
Company since it commenced uranium exploration in the Pine
Creek region in 2007. The drill holes reported above are
situated on exploration license EL23431. Thundelarra holds a
70% interest in the uranium rights on EL23431 in joint venture
with Crocodile Gold Australia Pty Ltd.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (25 September 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

15m at 1.5% U3O8 inc. 1m at 20.3% U3O8 is possibly the best uranium hole I have ever seen - This is a ripper IMHO


----------



## vine (25 September 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

The following is a quote from UMC chairmans in their just released annual report. In particualr the comment "their decision to sell UMC investment" which is 20.6 million + new issue. I think the future looks pretty bright for THX. No debt and cash available.


"Since UMC listed on the Australian Securities Exchange in 2004,
Thundelarra Exploration Ltd has been our largest shareholder and
their Chairman, Mr Phil Crabb, became UMC’s Chairman. However,
during the year Thundelarra required additional funding for their
direct interests in nickel and uranium projects and their decision to
sell their UMC investment to fund these projects is understood."


----------



## Riddick (2 October 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Big day today, up 10 cents on the back of some good news. even better considering the performance of the rest of the market.

anyone elso holding?


----------



## vine (8 October 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

THX been strong over the last few days with good volume. I think with UMC news and further drilling at Thunderball commencing soon to confirm previous high grades SP is going to move up further. All we need now is the price of nickel to rise so Copernicus can re open and this will be my ticket out of here.
I hold.


----------



## Riddick (16 October 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Very surprised this stock and thread hasn't garnered more interest. a string of positive releases, some good projects happening and a 22% increase in the share price in the last 16 days.

More news to come in the near future and more drilling according to the company website and asx releases.

injection of 2 million bucks into the coffers courtesy of BHP with the availability of 22 million more.

has it slipped under the radar or am I missing something important?

Holding


----------



## vine (3 November 2009)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

THX divest their remaining shares in UMC today. They are now cashed up $25million. Awaiting some interesting assay results and further drilling this year. I think (hope) this may start to move along over the next few months.


----------



## vine (21 April 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Anybody following THX moves over the last week. SP up about 30% over the last week since last announcement. I think with the diversification that things should be up from here. The next resistance level is about 78 cents.


----------



## happytown (29 July 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

thx in trading halt re red bore prospect drilling

red bore tenement boundary *only 500m from sfr's de grussa deposit*, red bore historic drill results (approx 1km from de grussa) incl 7m @ 7.25% Cu, 1.09 g/t Au, 7.6m @ 6.28% Cu, 10m @ 1.93% Cu, 1.05 g/t Au, 16.7m @ 1.84% Cu (mineralisation from 30m downhole) - thx earning 60% in red bore (as well as already 100% further along strike)

20 hole, 2,000m RC drilling program only commenced on 26/07 and they have already gone into trading halt regarding the drilling program, which is somewhat unusual

ann due mon


----------



## RazzaDazzla (29 July 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100729/pdf/01083413.pdf

Announcement out this afternoon;
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100729/pdf/01083413.pdf

Anyone well versed in reading results from companies like THX? Will be interesting to see markets response tomorrow.


----------



## panikhide (30 July 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

The market seems quite enamoured with THX's neighbours at the moment: SFR, TLM and CYS. It seems that the rumours are that THX's results are going to be great, for both THX and explorers surrounding it. We have already seen big moves from these companies. The share prices of TLM and CYS have both more than doubled in the last month. I'd hate to think that its now too late to get in and buy any of these companies.


----------



## happytown (30 July 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

razzla, the ann out yesterday was just the june qtr report

the current trading halt relates to the ann due mon re the current drilling program at red bore (within a rock chip samples throw of de grussa)

it's a 20 hole, 2,000m RC drilling program begun only 3 or 4 days ago (which the co expected to take up to 3 weeks to complete) and after only 2 days of drilling they have gone into a trading halt re the drilling

maybe they have rows of 20kg RC bags lined up from the first 2 or 3 holes full of Cu and Au, glittering in the sun - who knows the reason for the drilling trading halt

will just have to wait for mon for the ann


----------



## panikhide (2 August 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Ann out today re drilling results.

http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100802/pdf/31rp0lgq2g4vnt.pdf

Looks positive. Trading halt just been lifted.

Last trade was 0.670. Opened today at 0.905.


----------



## happytown (2 August 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

one or two interesting grades intersected from the first 10 holes

18m @ 8.37% Cu from 29m - nice!

however, these are on-the-ground hand-held xrf results, not lab results

provided the XRF has been calibrated properly and the user is competent it is nonetheless a nice start to the the current drilling program

[there was another asx-listed co that recorded xrf results of 19-20% P2O5 from their drilling, only to have the lab come back with 0.001% P205 results, due to the operators utter incompetence with calibration and use of said hand-held xrf]


----------



## panikhide (4 August 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*



happytown said:


> one or two interesting grades intersected from the first 10 holes
> 
> 18m @ 8.37% Cu from 29m - nice!
> 
> ...




Geez, happytown. That's a bit of a worst case scenario isn't it. I love the volatility of these situations. THX has been swinging between 77ish cents and close to $1 since the announcement. I'd be keen to see where it trades after the results are (hopefully) confirmed.


----------



## happytown (1 September 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

assay results back from lab couple of days ago for first 8 holes at red bore

results incl:

*17m @ 11.71% Cu*, 1.73 g/t Au, 12.85 g/t Ag *from 29m* [incls 7m @ 21.15% Cu, 2.3 g/t Au, 23.57 g/t Ag]

2m @ 5.31% Cu, 1.05 g/t Au, 7.75 g/t Ag from 31m

8m @ 3.41% Cu from 72m

1m @ 2.58% Cu from 66m

3m @ 2.48% Cu from 13m

nice intersections and some at decent shallow depth

more results due from other holes currently underway

these would be close to the best, if not the best, Cu intersections from any of those afflicted with nearology to sfr's doolgunna


----------



## happytown (30 September 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

the impressive U308 intersections continue

from thunderball

15m @ 8,633ppm U308 from 135m [incl 1.0m @ 11.3% U308]
7.85m @ 5,901ppm U308 from 150.4m [incl 1.0m @ 2.5% U308]
3.25m @ 3,265ppm U308 from 118.75m
3.1m @ 1,846ppm U308 from 94m

from Bella Rose

2.0m @ 3,835ppm U308 from 81m
6.0m @ 1,415ppm U308 from 80m

further drilling to commence here in October


----------



## happytown (5 October 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

thundelarra ann'd second phase of drilling underway at red bore, following on from recent results incl 17m @ 11.71% Cu from 29m

12 RC holes for 2,00m, results expected within 6 weeks

ip survey also being undertaken to determine targets at depth, which will be followed up by likely diamond core drilling program towards end of year

these rapid drilling programs will enable thx to earn 60% of red bore (they also have 100% of nearby tenement - red bore is the closest tenement to sfr's doolgunna cu resource)

thx has previously stated they may hive off their non-u308 projects into separate entities (with possible in-specie distribution)


----------



## happytown (20 October 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

thx should have finished its recent drilling program at red bore, 12 rc holes for 2,000m

results exepcted in 3-4 weeks

red bore has provided the best cu intersections of any of the sfr wannabees, recent hole intersected 17m @ 11.71% Cu from 29m

sfrs's de grussa and conductors cu interesctions have been at significantly greater depth

ip survey to be undertaken shortly will determine potentiality of targets at depth (similar to de grussa/conductor depths)


----------



## happytown (22 October 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

thx ann'd today they have exercised the red bore option (60%)

current drilling program at red bore hampered by delays, will now be completed in approx 1 week, with assay results due 3-4 weeks after that


----------



## happytown (4 November 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

2nd phase of drilling at red bore (a mere 500m from sfr's de grussa deposit) completed - 12 rc holes for approx 2,000m

results expected in approx 3 weeks

1st phase drilling results incl 17m @ 11.71% Cu, 1.73 g/t Au, 12.85 g/t Ag from 29m

2nd phase drilling incl 3 holes testing for down plunge extensions to the above mineralisation, with the remaining 9 holes testing 6 prospective gravity and magnetic targets on the red bore tenement - incl the nw gossan 250m south of SFR's conductor 5 deposit

ip survey currently underway on portions of the red bore tenement

a third and more significant 3rd phase drilling program at red bore is anticipated to commence in dec 2010

at the curra well tenement (100%, adjoins the nothern border of sfr's de grussa tenement), soil geochem sampling was undertaken during sep qtr at geochem anomaly 1 (400m wide cu-soil anomaly), results expected soon

$19.2M in bank, $1.9M expenditure this qtr ($1.5M in expl)


----------



## Investment man (9 November 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

I see Thundelarra Has had its second phase results of the red bore drilling. There has been very little market response to this news feed. It would be interesting to here what investors interpretation of this news feed is?


----------



## Investment man (16 November 2010)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

Wow I cant believe this! 4 Positive News story's in the last 20 days:

29/10/2010: Extensive Uranium Mineralisation Defined at Ngalia
08/11/2010: Drill Data Received for Red Bore
10/11/2010: New Uranium PGE Gold Discoveries at Hayes Creek
12/11/2010: New Red Bore Geophysical Anomalies


And no Market response, Share price is hovering between 60-70 cents can somebody please explain to me why the market has not recognised this ? (Am I missing a vital flaw with this company?) What will make this share increase? JORC Resources Reports and Greater Market Interest ?

Not to mention the company has $20M Cash. Is this a hidden gem waiting to be found? Comments Please!


----------



## happytown (19 January 2011)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

thx maiden jorc resource for thunderball prospect (nt) now officially overdue

previously ann'd expectation of jorc by end 2010

drilling intersections at thunderball up to 20% U308

that's correct, no decimal place required

or as kermit, gonzo et al would sing

phenomenal do-do-da-do-do ...


----------



## bryos (20 January 2011)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

why the delay? is someting up


----------



## happytown (25 January 2011)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

thunderball jorc resource due by end of month

whilst the upper and lower zones are described as robust, coherent bodies of u308 mineralisation (see ann dated 21/01/11), thunderball is not expected to produce a jorc resource that would support the development of a stand-alone mining/processing operation (see 2010 ann rep, overview, p2 24/12/10)

recent curra well (doolgunna region, along strike from de grussa) vtem survey results define several targets to be drill tested in feb (see ann dated 24/01/11)


----------



## panikhide (4 February 2011)

*Re: THX - Thundelarra Exploration*

THX in trading halt after a massive rise yesterday. Is it money time?


----------



## System (13 March 2013)

On March 13, 2013, Thundelarra Exploration Limited changed its name to Thundelarra Limited.


----------



## tobes11 (19 August 2014)

massive sulphide hits.

no one interested? Chart looks like it's in a strong uptrend.

Thundelarra (ASX:THX) has intersected further massive sulphides at the 90%-owned Red Bore prospect (M52/597) in Western Australia’s Doolgunna region.

The company is well funded after a $7.5 million capital raising last month at $0.19 per share from institutional, professional and sophisticated investors.

Highlights include a new 5 metre massive chalcopyrite intercept close to TRBDD09 intercept, and 27 metres of new supergene copper mineralisation in TRBC070.

The results indicate the possible presence of another “pipe” 20 metres east of TRBDD09, while Hole TRBC073 suggests possible third “pipe” about 20 metres west of TRBDD09.

Previous drilling (TRBDD09) had included an intercept of 15.6 metres at 15.2% copper, 17.7 grams per tonne silver from 24.4 metres.

Drilling covered 14 holes for 1334 metres.

Thundelarra also finished the program earlier than anticipated due to favourable conditions and circumstances.


Analysis

The key for Thundelarra are the occurrences of multiple mineralised zones around the Red Bore Gossan area.

The magnetite and copper mineralisation was intersected 900 metres west of the Red Bore Gossan at one of the other magnetic targets being tested.

This could mean the company has multiple zones, which is why there will be a detailed geophysical survey and possible ground magnetic follow-up.

Near-term share price catalysts include the samples which are being prepared for assay, along with a follow-up program of down-hole geophysical surveys including magnetics, resistivity, and also DHEM using a strong source.

The mineralised intercepts are based on visual observations of the drill chips, with assays expected in coming weeks.


----------



## greggles (24 November 2017)

THX looking healthy recently. Announcement on 15 November concerning a gold discovery at the company's Crown Prince prospect. Lots of speculative buying since then and has been holding up pretty well. Continuing to move north today, up 17.65% to 4c.


----------



## System (7 March 2019)

On March 7th, 2019, Thundelarra Limited (THX) changed its name and ASX code to Ora Gold Limited (OAU).


----------



## greggles (27 June 2019)

Ora Gold is a $5 million market cap explorer conducting pre-production activities on its Abbotts and Garden Gully tenements near Meekatharra, Western Australia.

The company is currently short on cash but one of the directors has provided a loan of $1 million to the company through a related company Ioma Pty Ltd. I assume that this is so that OAU does not have to raise cash in the near future and can progress its projects and increase its share price enabling it to raise cash at a later date in far more favourable circumstances. Whatever the case, it's a real show of confidence in the company's future by the director, Mr Philip Crabb.

Today the company announced the commencement of work at a new copper-silver-gold prospect to the north of the Abbotts gold deposit. An initial rock sampling program over the Government Well area, which is located five kilometres north of the Abbotts gold deposit, has returned high grade copper and silver assays along with moderate gold results.

CVP 1: 14.0% copper, 52.1g/t silver and 1.1g/t gold
CVP 2: 14.0% copper, 62.5g/t silver and 1.2g/t gold
CVMS: 19.5% copper, 275.5g/t silver and 1.2g/t gold
Anyway, I just thought I'd put this little summary out there for those interested in mining minnows. This one is currently near its 12 month lows but it jumped up 50% to 1.2c after today's news.


----------



## Sean K (27 June 2019)

greggles said:


> Ora Gold is a $5 million market cap explorer conducting pre-production activities on its Abbotts and Garden Gully tenements near Meekatharra, Western Australia.



 I saw that this morning and the grades look great, but on inspection it is just rock sampling from old pits. I wonder how significant rock samples are? I suppose it could be an indication of what runs at depth, but? Worth putting on a watch list.


----------



## greggles (27 June 2019)

kennas said:


> I saw that this morning and the grades look great, but on inspection it is just rock sampling from old pits. I wonder how significant rock samples are? I suppose it could be an indication of what runs at depth, but? Worth putting on a watch list.




Yeah, this is a watch list stock for sure at the moment. It's got a long way to go but all it takes is some solid drilling results and a stock like this can take off quickly. It's not hard to go from a $5 million market cap to a $20 million market cap as an explorer if you hit some wide high grade intercepts.


----------

